# Benarrow PB5: Coachbuilt Audi S5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last fall on a visit to MTM we spotted a very odd-looking coupe in their Dyno booth. "No photos please," was what we were told when we inquired and we've since seen very few mentions of the car online. Today though, we're finding a bit more and were reminded of the coupe when we found a two-page spread over on the German Vau-Max.de VAG enthusiast blog.

As you can see, the PB5 may be based on the S5 but it shares very few body panels beyond door and roof. Tuning, of course, is by MTM and we hear just three were produced. 

Read more (in German) after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## studapples (Jul 22, 2010)

Time someone looked for a new job me thinks...can this bod have had any input on the spider !! me thinks not, could this designer have friends at the top, me thinks very much so :laugh:


----------

